# Sea Striker VS Rosco



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Instead of making up just a few at a time I'm going to by some bulk terminal tackle and make up fifty or so drum rigs in anticipation of the March run. Being the scrounger that I am I'm always looking for the best bang for my buck. I'm looking at barrel swivels and coastlock snap swivels for the most part. I already have the double barrel crimps and have a 110yd spool of 100# BBG leader on the way. It looks like I can get Rosco brand for a little cheaper than Sea Striker. I've always used Sea Striker though. Rosco has stainless steel coastlocks and brass barrel swivels (black). Both are stainless steel in Sea Striker. I'm comparing apples to apples as all components I've priced are 150#. So, does anyone have an opinion on Rosco compared to Sea Striker? Does the cheaper price and brass barrels equal a lesser quality?


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been pretty happy with the AFW mighty mini Stainless for a while, not expensive and reusable


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

My preferred brand of swivel has been SPRO , their Power Swivel seems to be smaller than the other's for it poundage rating and a better finish .

I've a friend that works for a firearms co. in the metallurgy lab (he's a fishermen also ) so he did some testing in the lab after I showed the size and poundage rates 

He found that the that they would brake at about 15% over their rating and the finish was highly rust resistant .

Before those I used Sea Striker and never had a break or problem , but SPRO are smaller so I go with less is better


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a big time drum fisherman and but I use Rosco McMahon snap swivels (not coastlocks) and those were fine. Nice clean snap swivel with nothing protruding to catch on anything. Doubt brass vs. stainless is that much of a big deal unless you are keeping the same rig on there days on end, that type of terminal tackle is so cheap i usually change my rigs out after a long day in the salt. I'd probably go with what is cheaper. my 2c.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Either should be good. I use Rosco Mcmahon snaps with a Rosco swivel and never had a problem. I don't worry about rust because they usually get fed to a shark or broken off on a skate or snag. Rosco has been around for almost a hundred years and they are made in the USA. Curious where are you finding them for less than Sea Striker?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

2na along with quite a few other uses Neither! McMahon

Way too expensive! A 100# inexpensive barrel swivel, and a snap pictured below will work just fine.








Simce I pour my own sinkers, I have about two dollars, at the very most, in a Drum rig. Sinker included

March is a little early for the bigger Drum, but Fish On ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Might be that March is a bit early for some.. This one caught in March with 47 degree water temps.. Were there more caught that day,no... did the sun shine on my ass that day.. YES... 
View attachment 50201


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I had that very thought 2na. In fact, I priced things out that way and it would definitely be the cheaper way to go. I just wasn't sure if mixing and matching was the best idea. I'm not looking to re-invent the wheel here though so if that works, I'm good with it. I know I wouldn't have to crimp but I like making them that way. Priced that way the rigs are working out to be about $1.40 per rig not including lead. Of course that includes a new sinker slide for each rig which you don't really need as you can re-use the ones you change out. Hooks are roughly half of it. I really like/trust my Gami octopus circles and the wife *can't not* set the hook so she gets regular Gami octopus. I've used the Eagle Claws in the past with no problems so that may be a cheaper option....probably be down around $1.20 per. 

As far as March being a bit early.....I seem to have bait in the water all the time as of late. Fish on indeed.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> My preferred brand of swivel has been SPRO , their Power Swivel seems to be smaller than the other's for it poundage rating and a better finish .


X2 - Great swivels


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

PierRat4Life said:


> X2 - Great swivels


They are nice swivels and Mcmahon swivels are nice too.... but since Drum Rigs have a life expectancy of 6.4 casts or in the case of Shark Infested waters 1.3 casts, I just use 1/0 or 2/0 Rosco barrel swivels and same Clip as 2na posted a pic of.

I used to use Berkley Coastlocks but switched, for the most part.

Coastlock swivels in some really strange fashion will open up, not sure how this happens but it has happened to me frequently. The sinker comes back but the swivel is open

Hike, 50 Rigs should last about one week if the Sharks are any where as prevalent as last year. Best make up 200 if you are going to fish hard

March is way too early for you fellas to worry about Drum fishing, best to plan on Late April at the earliest.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> March is way too early for you fellas to worry about Drum fishing, best to plan on Late April at the earliest.


You fished harder than anyone I know from Thanksgiving weekend 2016 until you scored your first 40"+ fish...in April 2017 if I'm not mistaken ...Hmmmmmm??????... many trips to those "Secret Spots" topped off by the last 40"+ 2017 for Avon Pier.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> You fished harder than anyone I know from Thanksgiving weekend 2016 until you scored your first 40"+ fish...in April 2017 if I'm not mistaken ...Hmmmmmm??????... many trips to those "Secret Spots" topped off by the last 40"+ 2017 for Avon Pier.


Was most happy to see Garbo catch the last one on Avon... He had some really bad luck last part of the season,and it was good to see him smile a bit.........


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutley DD! 

Had the pleasure of fishing with him on quite a few occasions this past year.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, I'm going way overboard as usual. I decided to take your advice 2na & Garbo and go with the seperate components and larger quantities. I've scowered the old interweb for the best deals I could find and I think I might go chinese on this now. I negotiated a deal with a wholesaler for 1000 8/0 Gamakatsu octopus circle hooks on what is probably the most used site for purchasing chinese goods. They're USD 0.0358 per hook plus about 50 bucks shipping via FedEx in 5-7 days. I'm going to see if they have barrel swivels too. Payments are made via Paypal. If anyone is interested in going in on this with me let me know and I'll forward you some info. I love a good deal but I really dont think I need a thousand hooks!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Buy a few first... especially hooks. See if you like them, if they hold up and not break.

You have plenty of time.... no need to get in a hurry.... 
In circles I prefer the Mustad Demon circles in 10/0, but thats just me...I have about 30 cents in the hook. Remember,...in most cases "you get what you pay for"
However I found a sweet source for my Js and they are equivalent to the Gamis 10/0 at 11.50 per fifty. takes a few weeks to get them because they are on a slow boat from China. Swivels I pay about 8.00 per 100, snaps $3 per 100, and beads 1.69 per 300 at hobby lobby.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> Well, I'm going way overboard as usual. I decided to take your advice 2na & Garbo and go with the seperate components and larger quantities. I've scowered the old interweb for the best deals I could find and I think I might go chinese on this now. I negotiated a deal with a wholesaler for 1000 8/0 Gamakatsu octopus circle hooks on what is probably the most used site for purchasing chinese goods. They're USD 0.0358 per hook plus about 50 bucks shipping via FedEx in 5-7 days. I'm going to see if they have barrel swivels too. Payments are made via Paypal. If anyone is interested in going in on this with me let me know and I'll forward you some info. I love a good deal but I really dont think I need a thousand hooks!


If the Gamis are coming from China at $.0358 per hook they are likely a Chinese knock off and not the Japanese Gamagatsu OEM. The Hooks may be fine, however. Real Gami's are typically much more expensive i.e $0.30 on up in quantity.

I have had good and bad experiences with Chinese Hooks, had good and bad experiences with other points of origin also Last Year I had some big strong 10/0 Circles that looked great, sharpened up nice but could not seem to keep the hook in the Drum's mouth and lost at least four Big Drum on them before I gave the remainder away. Drum just kept getting unbuttoned.

Wish I had 1000 Mustad 9/0 92553, the original Drum Hook they were $19.99 per hundred from Henry's back in the Day 

I am still practicing with out brake blocks in Daiwa SHV20's with 20 pound Big Game these days when it is not brutal out on the beach.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Even if they are the real Gami octopus circles, those hooks are junk for big drum. Tips bend and break often. I went to the Gamakatsu 10/0 J hook and have not had any issues.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Gami only manufactures their hooks in Japan. Some rigging and packaging is done in China but the hooks used there come from Japan. At that price its hard to believe they are not knock offs.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I sent a message off to them asking if they were indeed Gamakatsu brand or if they manufacture them themselves. I suppose it's possible they ship some to china for redistribution but when things sound too good to be true.....they usually are. I'm not sure how copyright laws are over there but they're definitely advertising them as Gamakatsu. We'll see how they respond.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

savfish said:


> Even if they are the real Gami octopus circles, those hooks are junk for big drum. Tips bend and break often. I went to the Gamakatsu 10/0 J hook and have not had any issues.


Perhaps knock off Chinese Gami Circles will not suffer the points breaking off issue that happens fairly often with the Gami Circles but does not happen with the stouter point on the Gami J.

About 6 more weeks and it will be on again....


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

DaBig2na said:


> Buy a few first... especially hooks. See if you like them, if they hold up and not break.
> 
> You have plenty of time.... no need to get in a hurry....
> In circles I prefer the Mustad Demon circles in 10/0, but thats just me...I have about 30 cents in the hook. Remember,...in most cases "you get what you pay for"
> However I found a sweet source for my Js and they are equivalent to the Gamis 10/0 at 11.50 per fifty. takes a few weeks to get them because they are on a slow boat from China. Swivels I pay about 8.00 per 100, snaps $3 per 100, and beads 1.69 per 300 at hobby lobby.


are you using the 1x or 3x Demon's


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mustads I use the 39944-BN / 39944 BLN 10/0... usually 15.00 per box of 50... my supplier had a price increase recently now 17.99 shipped. It's a beast of a hook and very dependable.

Mustad has come out with their version of the Big River I'm interested in checking out...#1 Drum Pro uses the Big River Gamis

Furthermore , the hooks I been getting from China have worked just fine with no issues, no breakage. Side by side these hooks are identical in every facet to the Gami Octopus Js...right down to the weight.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

They remind me of the 39948z that was discontinued, I've searched everywhere for leftover 11/0 with no luck


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

mdsurffishing said:


> They remind me of the 39948z that was discontinued, I've searched everywhere for leftover 11/0 with no luck


From what I see it's been replaced with the 39948NP-BN, which both are used mostly in marlin fishing. Not economical for Drum fishing at $40.00 a box


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

savfish said:


> Even if they are the real Gami octopus circles, those hooks are junk for big drum. Tips bend and break often. I went to the Gamakatsu 10/0 J hook and have not had any issues.


 I'll never forget Lee aka Singpow at the "secret north spot" late one night.. Tater and I were sitting watching our rods and Lee was up a ways from us.. We saw he had hooked up and were watching our rods making sure we didn't get tangled.. All of a sudden Lee is jacked outta shape and I noticed there was much less pressure at the tip of his rod.. He wound it in with a 6" coaker on his hook.. On closer examination he found the tip to the barb had broken off and all that remained was the croaker and the drum was on his merry way.. Oh,did I mention he was using gami circles......... hahaha

10/0 gami j is the way to go on a big drum.. Surprised you switched,but many horror stories with the gami circle for sure..........


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Tried the Gami 8/0's for a while when I first started years ago, they suck. Lost a Drum and Striper(still havent caught a big striper off the beach) with them. Tried the Mustad 13/0 and 14/0 circles, they're too hard to get bait on, and a huge pain to get out of a fish. Settled on the Owner SSW 10/0 and never looked back, as far as circles go. They're expensive, but they work, and they're what I have confidence in. I do use the Gami 10/0 Js on the pier, but I even had the point roll over on one of them last year and pulled off a fish. I guess there can be a lemon in every batch. Otherwise they're excellent hooks as well, plus setting the hook two or three good wacks is fun!


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, I used to use the octopus circles for many years. I never had the bent tip/break off issue until 8 or so years ago. I had a collection of 20+ hooks that had bent or broke in one season. I had to switch.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, I got my answer.....

"Thank you for your kind inquiry. They are not*Gamakatsu brand hook. It just means it's shape similar hook that we manufacture.* * If there is any question, please feel free to contact us. * Best regards,"

Uhhh....yeah, don't think I'm going to roll the dice on that one. The many horror stories I'm seeing posted are making me rethink my hook of choice as well. Although I've used the 8/0 Gami octopus circles for a few years now with no catastrophic failures, I haven't hooked up on a huge number if old drum in a season either. I'm looking to change that this year since I'm going to be able to put a lot more time in and to lose even one by going cheap or undersizing hooks ain't gonna cut it. So, sticking with my circle hook, I think I'm going to go with your Mustads 2na. That price certainly won't break the bank and they're proven. I'll probably still go with the Gami J's. Also, I've always used 8/0 not 10/0. Do they use larger wire on the bigger hooks (stronger)? What's the reason to go 10/0 and not 8/0? Just curious.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

DaBig2na said:


> From what I see it's been replaced with the 39948NP-BN, which both are used mostly in marlin fishing. Not economical for Drum fishing at $40.00 a box


you are correct, they are now a Demon ultra point and a pack of 100 used to be $30 and now it's 25 for $35


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hikes run said:


> Well, I got my answer.....
> 
> "Thank you for your kind inquiry. They are not*Gamakatsu brand hook. It just means it's shape similar hook that we manufacture.* * If there is any question, please feel free to contact us. * Best regards,"
> 
> Uhhh....yeah, don't think I'm going to roll the dice on that one. The many horror stories I'm seeing posted are making me rethink my hook of choice as well. Although I've used the 8/0 Gami octopus circles for a few years now with no catastrophic failures, I haven't hooked up on a huge number if old drum in a season either. I'm looking to change that this year since I'm going to be able to put a lot more time in and to lose even one by going cheap or undersizing hooks ain't gonna cut it. So, sticking with my circle hook, I think I'm going to go with your Mustads 2na. That price certainly won't break the bank and they're proven. I'll probably still go with the Gami J's. Also, I've always used 8/0 not 10/0. Do they use larger wire on the bigger hooks (stronger)? What's the reason to go 10/0 and not 8/0? Just curious.


 Like Garbo,guess I'm stuck in the past.. The 10/0 gami j is about the same size as the ole mustad js we used back in the day.. As far as guthooking I've guthooked ONE in over 40yrs of drumming from the planks as well as the beach,oh and boat as well.. The subpar design of an offset circle is what cause me to shed circle hooks on big drum to start with.. Gave them a full year trial period from my j hooks.. I lost more fish on that hook than I had lost in MANY YEARS of fishing in one year.. NOT ONLY THAT,guthooked 2 different fish in that year,one from the boat as well as one from the beach.. IF I use a circle it is going to be a true circle like mustad,owner,eagleclaw.. Strange but true.. I have found that small j's when puppydrum fishing guthook more fish,using 4/0 eagleclaw circles for that.. But big drum will continue my gami j.. If'n it ain't broke ya don't go fixin it........


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I just got the last of the "goodies" I've been waiting on to start tying up a bunch of rigs. I ended up taking your recommendation on hook selection 2na, thanks again. Also, taking Garbo's advice I decided to tie up a hundred instead of fifty. I'm going with 50 circles and 50 octopus. I included material for a hundred sinker slides while I was at it. No fishing tomorrow with this crazy wind so I think I'll just stay in and tie them up. In the end it worked out to about .78 cents per rig not including sinkers. My next kick deals with that, pouring my own sinkers. I've picked up a couple molds, 500 wire eyes and have scrounged about 75 pounds of free lead with "dibs" on wheel weights from two local shops which get about a five gallon bucket full every month. I have a charcoal forge for making knives so the cost of smelting and pouring should be relatively low....but that's a whole other story. One problem I'm having though is finding a mold for 7 oz. pyramids. The molds I got cover 2,3,4,5,6 and 8 oz. but 7 seems to be a bit harder to find.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Only place you can find a seven ounce mold is Collins in VA Beach... if you buy a mold from them you can custom make anything you want it's still gonna cost you 150.00 any shape and size per cavity, until the blank is full. I'm close to pulling the trigger on one so I can get an 8 "Hatteras Storm Sinker" cavity. Longcaster gave me a Hilts last Fall and the 8 holds pretty good in 10 ounce conditions.

I've been waiting for a seven ounce mold to pop up on eBay for over two years..








Hatteras Storm Sinker....


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Ok, I'm not sure which way to snell the straight eyes on the Mustad circles. I figured I'd better ask before I get too many of them done. 1,2 or 3?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I go with #1


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

One or two will work...I turned NC Travis and Kyle on to these hooks a couple years ago. I know Travis uses #2, I use #1 , i think the hook ups are more solid.
#3... wrong !

Now if you're making cannon ball rigs.. Save the top swivel and tie Nail to Nail knots from your 50# shock to your 80#


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Been using 1 for both straight and bent eye hooks, but I also have seen that some use 1 for bent and 2 for straight eye. I have been tying some straight eyes up myself and look forward to a definitative answer.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

When I do use circles, I only Snell upturned eyes generally. Always #1 style. I only use cannon ball rigs personally, 4ft of 130mono tied direct to shock


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> Ok, I'm not sure which way to snell the straight eyes on the Mustad circles. I figured I'd better ask before I get too many of them done. 1,2 or 3?
> 
> View attachment 51585


I would test them out, before committing to one option. One style may be better for you individually or for Mrs. Hike who seems to get bigger fish on the beach.

#3 would generally be considered wrong, however Drum have a different mouth structure than say Stripers and the hook may dig in differently than a normal more traditional up or down turned eye. It may dig in and hold better. Or it may not.

This is an evolving sport in some ways. The fella who caught the very first Drum off Avon Pier is still with us and if people did not try new rigs and equipment we would all be fishing with Squidders and Tonkin Cane rods. Which actually work believe it or not. The would use the Tonkin Rod until Sharks bent or broke and then they would tape the guides on a new one. DD probably remembers, it was a little before my time.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Garboman said:


> or for Mrs. Hike who seems to get bigger fish on the beach.


Uhhhhh yah, thought I was going to get that one past you Garbo but as usual your attention to detail is spot on. As was my excuse on an earlier post....she stole my "mojo". Before we got married , if there was one fish in a lake I'd catch....one deer on the mountain I'd kill it. Now, not so much when it comes to fishing. It seems to make no difference that I'm the one that researches and buys gear, makes rigs, procures bait, checks tides, sun and moon phases, yada...yada....yada. She still seems to catch a lot of nice fish. Maybe it's her "laissez faire" attitude while fishing. Sometimes rod in one hand and phone or book in the other, seemingly disinterested and almost completely ignoring anything that's happening on the end of the line. Meanwhile, I'm usually in hyper fishing mode, intently waiting on the tiniest sign that there may be something about to happen so I can "masterfully" set the hook and beach the monster that, in my head, is lurking just feet away from my bait at any given moment. Either way I believe I'm extremely lucky to have a wife that enjoys and shares this hobby with me. It's much easier to get in fishing time when your wife is as fired up about it as you are! So let her catch fish....let her catch big fish. You won't hear me complain.......as in YOU won't hear me complain. Her on the other hand has to listen to me complain.


----------

